# Tommy Cooper classic



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

New Religious teacher on his first day.
Asks the class who knocked down the walls of Jerico.
Young lad replies "Not me and I don't know who did. even if I did know I wouldn't tell you cause I'm not a grass"
Later that day in the teachers staff room he says to another teacher, "This is my first day and this school is strange,
I asked my class this morning who knocked down the wall of Jerico and a young lad replied "Not me and I don't know who did. even if I did know I wouldn't tell you cause I'm not a grass"
The other teacher asked " is he a small lad with blonde hair and freckles?" The first teacher replied "yes"
The second teacher said "oh thats ok, if Tommy said he didn't do it he didn't do it".
Later that week the teacher is at the education board with the guvenor and tells the govenor that he asked the
class who knocked down the walls of Jerico.? And a Young lad replies "Not me and I don't know who did. even if I did
know I wouldn't tell you cause I'm not a grass" He then tells him that later in the day he was speaking to another
teacher in the staff room and told him he had asked the class.
who knocked down the walls of Jerico.? and a young lad replied "Not me and I don't know who did. even if I did know I
wouldn't tell you cause I'm not a grass" The second teacher responded " is he a small lad with blonde hair and
freckles?" at which the first teacher replied "yes"
The second teacher said "oh thats ok, if Tommy said he didn't do it he didn't do it". The governor said "your right
that is a strange school but don't worry we'll send a builder round tomorow to fix the wall"


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

just like that!


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grommet

That really doesnt seem like a Cooper Gag to me, good joke though


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Got it off a "Classic Tommy Cooper" DVD

Karl


----------

